# The 'Who Said' Game



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A new game which may or may not attract answers. It may be a bit *involved*. 

I think of a quotation & ask 'Who said...?'
Example: 'Who said *No more tears - I will think upon revenge?*'

The next poster answers the question - *Mary, Queen of Scots (supposedly) after the murder of David Rizzio - *

but *then* thinks of *another scenario* in which the words could be said:

e.g. A schoolgirl was on the point of doing her homework - learning Tennyson's poem *The Revenge* when she saw that her hem was coming down and started ripping out the stitches preparatory to repairing them; then she saw she was running out of time and said, 'No more *tears *- I will think upon *Revenge*!'

(But *you don't have to reinterpret words* - just supply an amusing anecdote of which the quotation could be the punchline.)

And finally, the poster supplies a new quotation to be tackled:

*Who said, 'Some cause happiness wherever they go; others whenever they go'?
*


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> A new game which may or may not attract answers. It may be a bit *involved*.
> 
> I think of a quotation & ask 'Who said...?'
> Example: 'Who said *No more tears - I will think upon revenge?*'
> ...


 Dunno but it sounds like Wilde.

I'll let someone else deal with the rest of the task


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

It is widely believed that Wilde was improving on the Yiddish saying "When a nebech leaves the room, you feel as though somebody just came in". However, if we look at Wilde's garb, it is obvious that Wilde must have met the fourth incarnation of the Doctor and that he is referring to the joy that a Time Lord can bring, whenever they go.

Next quote:

*Histories are more full of examples of the fidelity of dogs than of friends.*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Alexander Pope
('*Histories* are more full of examples of the fidelity of dogs than of friends.'

He was speaking in a press interview about a new series of poetic primers for children that he'd co-written called 'Histories'. In order to make it kid-friendly, the editors had decided to base it on a town of animals which they'd called *Petsville*.

Next quote:
Who said: 'The good life is one inspired by love and guided by knowledge'?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Bertrand Russell

I remember when i was a teenager, I fell in love with this classical guitar
virtuoso, Johnnie. He was talented and handsome and I was telling everybody
that I was happy, because "love is what makes life beautiful".
Two months later, Johnnie grabbed the chance to leave for a tour in Australia,
without saying a farewell to me...

I was only seventeen at the time, and my literature teacher told me when she heard the news:
"'The good life is one inspired by love and guided by knowledge" hahaha


Who said 

“It takes something more than intelligence to act intelligently”?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'It takes something more than intelligence to act Intelligently.' - Fyodor Dostoevsky

He was directing an Am-Dram group which was acting out a crime thriller about Inspector Intelligently, one of the precursors to Alan Hunter's Inspector Gently series on British TV - and the leading man, though he had a Ph.D in Further Mathematics, just wasn't getting it right.. 

Who said - 
“The cure for boredom is curiosity.
There is no cure for curiosity"?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Dorothy Parker.

She was an early test patient of Curiosity™, an amphetamine produced by Bristol-Myers in the 1930s. Side effects included depression and sardonic wit.

Who said, "Culture is roughly anything we do and monkeys don't."


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Fitzroy Summerset, 4th Baron Raglan. 

Nice game, but more of an exercise in "famous quotes" or "brainy quotes" search, at least for me that is....

I watched a BBC documentary on YT last night, "when bankers were good" and there was a nice quote in it : "there is no wealth but life"
Had to scroll through the whole documentary to get the quote right, hopefully for you Google is a bit quicker; or you simply know who said this, he was a famous Victorian thinker after all.......


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Jos said:


> Fitzroy Summerset, 4th Baron Raglan.
> 
> Nice game, but more of an exercise in "famous quotes" or "brainy quotes" search, at least for me that is....
> 
> ...


Google away  - I do, not just to identify who said it, but to find new quotes by thinking of a famous person and then seeing what they said on Brainyquotes. 
The *art* consists of making up the anecdote to explain the quote differently. 
And the *joy* is just reading all these fab quotations, relishing them and digesting them. 

Anyway - 
John Ruskin (There is no wealth but life)

Said by a millionaire after his wife asked why she'd come home to a 'Sold' sign on the mansion, because she thought they were wealthy - he then had to explain that he'd spent his entire fortune on cryonics in a bid to preserve his body & have a new go at life in the future.

Who said, *'The true measure of a man is how he treats someone who can do him absolutely no good'?*


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Ah, I missed the bit about the made-up scenario (although it was very clearly in your OP, I now see). Duh
A bit like the made up people in the palindrome game... ? Nice, hopefully I can come up with some good ones. 
GreenMamba got me with the amphetamine Dorothy Parker one, or was that true.....?


----------

